# Scrubs sig request



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Howdy,

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/42092-machida-sig-request.html - My last sig request.

*Request*

I'm looking for an awesome Scrubs sig. I've tried making one of my own, but let me tell you, I'm finding it very difficult to create one other than slapping a Scrubs logo on it with a few cast members. Even though this is the base of most sigs, even doing that I find difficult when it comes to Scrubs as I am too inexperinced I guess to find a way to really make the sig pop.

I'm looking for some of the great graphics guys to do their thing and create the best Scrubs sig they can come up with.

*Pics*

Again, this is a problem. Google mainly pops up with pictures that are difficult to use, for me anways. I don't think I'm experiencd enough to create something worth while with the reuslts I am finding. 

I'd really like to post some pictures for you guys to help, but I'm positive you will all come up better pictures than I can find. 

*Title*

Scrubs - Can use a Scrubs logo of course, but if you do please try to be creative.

*Sub-Text*

Michael Carson - I would like it somewhat small, please. I don't want it to take away from the Sig.

*Colors*

I'd like for it to have a Scrubs feel, if you don't know what I mean, you will be able to see by the pictures, trust me. If for some reason you can't, then bright colors will do(darker colors will work if you can really find a good style to go with it).

*Size*

400 x 200 is nice, although if you find that the sig will come out better at a certain size, please feel free to resize as you see fit.

*Avatar*

Yes, please.
--------------------------

All attempts will be repped, and the one I choose will be given 10k points. 

Thanks to all that try, I really, really appreciate it. Good luck, as I certainly had none when trying to create this sig.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oo nice, I love scrubs, I'll try and get something done later. After class.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill try later


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks nice, Steph.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:










EDIT: I'll make an avatar if you pick it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

My old sotw entry.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great sigs...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great sigs everyone, I'm going to wait a little bit longer to see if anyone else gets some done before I pick the one I want.

EDIT: Need to spread some Rep around D.P, I'll get you some +rep soon, though.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Here's what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've decided to go with D.P's. I appreciate all of you trying to help me out here, thanks.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cool well if u want u can still have the one i made i dont care


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the avy and the re-sized sig bud. 



















If you don't like it I will gladly make another :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, thanks a bunch.


----------

